# multiple user program viewed button



## jolajaka (Oct 2, 2003)

multiple user program viewed button


----------



## jolajaka (Oct 2, 2003)

Sorry for the premature post.

I was trying to say... It would be really helpful to be able to assign a color to each TIVO viewer in the household (or a check box). I know that I often don't get to view programs when others do. The button would be the color of the last viewer (or checked for each viewer). In this way, programs wouldn't get deleted until all have had a chance to view.


----------

